# Vale of Belvoir 200k Audax



## Jethro100 (6 Jan 2013)

A new event for 2013 from Lichfield, Staffs. Mostly flat route NE to turn at Gonerby Services near Grantham with a very good cafe stop on the way at Stonehurst Farm, Moutsorrell and returning via Donnington Services. Entries are coming in quick and fast at the moment so please dont leave it too late if you wish to enter. Details here http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-964/. Also shorter 116k version available here http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-965/


----------



## Philip Whiteman (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the alert. It looks interesting and quite different as a route for an audax heading off from the West Midlands.


----------

